# kp944 jamming



## fitchjr (Aug 29, 2007)

i was shooting my pistol on sunday, and it jammed three times out of 100 rounds. so i took it home cleaned it up and went out to the range yesterday. through one clip and 50 rounds, it jammed once. through the second clip, it jammed maybe five times out of 50. on sunday, the spent casing was still in the chamber when it jammed, but yesterday, the casing would come out and the live round would get jammed. it looked like the casing on the bullet was hitting the ramp at a bad angle and kicking up instead of sliding in. 

any ideas anyone?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

I would contact Ruger and tell them the problem. I would be almost certain they will make it right to you. I bought a P94 several years ago and have fired hundreds of rounds thru it and never had a jam or feed failure of any kind and because of that it is my prime house gun. I love revolvers but the 94 is the most accurate handgun I own.


----------

